# Shoulder Pain



## Jim550 (Sep 7, 2012)

My shoulders have recently both been bothering, which is weird that it is both.  The bother me mostly in my sleep, I sleep on my sides so I am always sleeping on one of my shoulders.  This has bothered me some in the past but not as much or as bad as it has been lately.  The thing is I can still lift fine and no real pains when lifting, except for my last workout my left shoulder was getting like a muscle burn towards the end that wouldn't go away (similar to lactic acid) which I thought could have been possibly been due to the Clen that I started recently.  I have been injecting in my delts which I thought could maybe contribute to this as well.  Also another contributor could be the Rips that I am taking as well.  

Any ideas?

I do have a lot of prescriptioin anti-inflammatory (Voltaren) that my father gave me and was thinking about starting to take them. I recently started TrueNutritions joint support as well.


----------



## woodswise (Sep 8, 2012)

My shoulders bothered until I quit sleeping on my arm with my elbow tucked under.  I trained myself to put the arm forward, and now I sleep slouching back from my shoulder, with my head on the pillow instead of on my shoulder (hard to describe).  After I started sleeping like that, my shoulder problems cleared up.  Also, when they bothered me again much later, I did a lot of rotating them which helped.  Also did rotator cuff exercises, and those helped alot.


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 8, 2012)

first of all im sorry to hear your shoulders are bothering you in any manner, but if you dont feel its injury from training and maybe just discomfort from sleeping or even meds you can easily take care of this yourself. i have had to change how i sleep and lift due to serious shoulder injury and with the help of some exercises, aleve, and sleep position modification i am able to lift and live pretty much pain free in both shoulders. as far as sleeping goes i had to place pillows at both my sides so i could not roll over and this helped a million percent! it was frustrating at times but the reduction in acute pain was significant and surprisingly faster to recognize than i thought it could be. training your smaller interior muscles which hold the joint together is very important due to the strength of the deltoids and their natural force on the shoulder joint itself. you can find many different ones out there but here is a link to some that i did and continue to do to this day which i feel continue to allow me to train and return to competitive weight lifting. wish you all the best and a speedy recovery brother!

VP

http://www.orthoassociates.com/_pdfs/Rotator_cuff_HEP.pdf


----------



## Jim550 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks VP!

Its been really weird, for a long time sleeping I have went from one side to the other cause it hurts sleeping on my shoulders but nothing like it has been lately.  So yesterday I was doing chest and back, I lifted chest first and by the time I got done with two working sets of flat barbell bench my shoulders were on fire, like they were taxed.  That is not normal at all for me so I figure the only thing I can point the finger at is the clen (which I think it is) or too many delt injections thats keeping my shoulders inflamed.


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 8, 2012)

as long as you are training through the discomfort just try an be conscious of keeping your elbows close to your body on any pressing exercises and this will reduce the pressure on the shoulder itself, this helped me so much when i returned to lifting. good luck my friend, i hate to see anyone sidelined due to an injury but it sounds like you will certainly overcome this!!! 

VP


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 11, 2012)

also if you ever run GH i am a believer in local pinning. if i have anything thats hurting when i run GH i pin that area always and i feel it really helped my shoulder last time. 

VP


----------



## Jim550 (Sep 12, 2012)

vpiedu said:


> also if you ever run GH i am a believer in local pinning. if i have anything thats hurting when i run GH i pin that area always and i feel it really helped my shoulder last time.
> 
> VP



Actually my shoulders is where I pin my GH, I have had a few days off from the gym cause my car was having some issues so hopefully that helped


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 12, 2012)

As i rehab my shoulder(s) i'm gonna log what I do and what works best. I know there will be peps  gh, adequan and all else i can throw at it. Alternate training techniques
will be important. Keep us posted on what is working or is not JIM550. Thanks, T


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 13, 2012)

good luck to you as well T, hope you have a very successful, short rehab brother!

VP


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you guys. Life is good. Challenges keep us striding... T


----------



## phoe2006 (Sep 15, 2012)

I have had shoulder pain in the past and it turned out to be bone spurs from years of contact sports if they do am MRI you'll be able figure out the problem


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 30, 2012)

My left shoulder is from a near fatal mc accident in 04. I had a grand cherokee drive up on my left shoulder and pec. The ball on the end of my humorus was broken off and crushed into 3 pieces. my left triceps was pinched almost in half. right tricep was ripped completely out of my lower arm. Large ribs were broken right at the spine. right tibia
fractured. left lung puntured blah blah blah.  It healed fucked up thus the shoulder pain. I also have 7 screws in my left shoulder. I wish that an mri could find something they could repair sugically but no go. The only surgury they say will help is a compltete shoulder replacement. Well i'm a few weeks into self rehab. Took 3 sets of elbows dropped flat bench lastw/o.   I will get many years out of this rigged up shoulder. I am gonna start keeping a little log on the "rehab" . Doctor can go find another victim for a quick buck.
Thanks T  Thats you prud right?  How the hell are you? I'll make it to tx one of these days. Thanks, T


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 15, 2012)

Getting better week by week. Benching really light high rep and warming well.   Thanks, T


----------

